# The Biology of Internet Trolls (animated)



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

[yt]rZ6j0_97zgs[/yt]

Remember people, never feed a troll. Report them, place them on ignore, and let staff deal with them.  Like all low level parasites internet trolls are covered in nastiness, and prolonged exposure can get the icky on you requiring a shower.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

[yt]xAvlYLCYODU[/yt]


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 21, 2009)

I always knew you were an attention whore, Legionary.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

You should see me in my summer toga. Heads turn!  Horns honk, whistles blow and cats are called.

Then someone ruins it by yelling "put some pants on!".

It's so unfair.  :rofl:


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 21, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

Thank you *so much* for that! I woke up in a bad mood and that totally made my day.


----------



## teekin (Dec 22, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> *You should see me in my summer toga. Heads turn! Horns honk, whistles blow and cats are called.*
> 
> *Then someone ruins it by yelling "put some pants on!".*
> 
> *It's so unfair. :rofl:*





To be fair, I started crying and then Someone, yelled "put *Your* pants on". Small details I know, but don't minimize my pain. 
lori


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to avoid commenting on the 'small details' bit......


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 23, 2009)

Leave my bits out of this. It's cold out.

[yt]uSbh2MsxdNs[/yt]


----------



## teekin (Dec 24, 2009)

It was +35 C out that day! And don't tell me the A/C was blowing up your toga. Shock and Awe brother, I'm still suffering PTSD.:jaw-dropping:
lm


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 24, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> It was +35 C out that day! And don't tell me the A/C was blowing up your toga. Shock and Awe brother, I'm still suffering PTSD.:jaw-dropping:
> lm


 
Yeah, men will play that "shrinkage" card to death.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2009)

I loved the Hitler one!  Genius.  Funny and got the point over brilliantly.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 24, 2009)

Hah. All the ladies love a man with a Gladius. 

[yt]ELTA1U6F704[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2009)

Keep your 'rudius' to the AD section.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 25, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> Hah. All the ladies love a man with a Gladius.
> 
> [yt]ELTA1U6F704[/yt]


 
Are you sure you want to brag about your shortsword, Legionary?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 25, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## teekin (Dec 25, 2009)

Jenny, you must be aware by now that it is not the weapon that counts but by the skill by which it is wielded. :wink1: LL can move in quick and unpredicable fashion with suprising force.  :fanboy: Not a man to be triffled with. But I do adore him, even if he did tramatize me.
lori


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 25, 2009)

Was that "blunt force" trauma?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 26, 2009)

You ladies make me smile.


----------



## teekin (Dec 26, 2009)

LL I am glad I make someone smile. I'll try to do that in person soon. Ohhhh Jenny, I need to tread carefully here, I've skated on thin ice at MT for just this kinda thing before. My feelings about LL's weponry shall remain unknown.
lori


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 26, 2009)

Um, ahh, oh look!  It's a helpdesk call.
[yt]hjZc1oPmECk[/yt]


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 26, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> LL I am glad I make someone smile. I'll try to do that in person soon. Ohhhh Jenny, I need to tread carefully here, I've skated on thin ice at MT for just this kinda thing before. My feelings about LL's weponry shall remain unknown.
> lori


 
Yes, the thread has wandered off topic in a disgraceful manner.


----------

